# [NCAA Tourney] Who's got their bracket filled out already?



## Ghostwind (Mar 14, 2005)

It's that time of year. Who's got their brackets filled out? What's your Final Four and ultimate winner prediction? I'm still working on my bracket...


----------



## drothgery (Mar 14, 2005)

My final four is Illinois, Louisville, UConn, and Syracuse (okay, there's a little bit of Big East bias going on there), with the completely unrealistic pick of the Orange winning the whole thing.

[copied from the UK thread]

I've created an ENWorlders group on ESPN's Tournament Challenge.

http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/frontpage
Password is d20atENworld ; anyone who reads the message boards is free to join...

"ByTheNumbers" is a brain-dead robot that always picks the higher seed to win. I'm guessing this will end up with a better record than "OrangeWest", where I actually thought about things, except when my Syracuse fandom got in the way.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 14, 2005)

I haven't done a solid analysis yet of the teams, but at a glance my Final Four will liekly be Illinois, Louisvill, North Carolina and Duke with Illinois winning it all. I just don't see that team losing, especially with the motivation they now have because of their coach's mother passing away last Friday. Teams with a focus and a mission are very hard to beat if they have the talent. Illinois has it all.


----------



## ph34r (Mar 14, 2005)

My final four is: Oklahoma State, Wake Forest, North Carolina, and Kentucky.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 14, 2005)

I signed up, I'm not going to do well as I never do but hey its fun.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm not as good as I used to be...


----------



## dpdx (Mar 14, 2005)

I did a quick one (I always like to, based on my first impressions.) I'll do another one after I study it more.

I have Illinois, Gonzaga, Florida, and Oklahoma. Illinois over Oklahoma for the trophy.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 14, 2005)

So far I have been too busy setting up the pool and trying to get people at my work to join to actually think about the matchups.  I always thought it was odd that at a company as large as mine (~1500 people) for the past two years I was unable to find a pool.  So this year I decided I would run it.  I'm discovering that the reason I could not find one was that there is a surprising lack of interest in one here.  Seems most people feel its too much thought and work.  So far I have three people for sure and a couple of maybes


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 14, 2005)

I used to run a very simple point based pool that was easy to maintain and allowed people to possibly miss a couple of picks and yet still have a chance of winning. In a nutshell, you got one point for every first round pick right, two points for second round, three points for round three, and so forth right up to the title game being worth 5 points. Players then entered their guess at the total points scored in the final game in case of a tie-breaker. Overall, it worked quite well and we usually saw at least one come-from-behind charge. Too bad I don't work where I could run a pool like this anymore.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 15, 2005)

There are three legitimately better teams than Louisville in that bracket.  I don't think they have a prayer against any of Washington, Gonzaga and Wake Forest.

The big question here is if defense is still more important in the NCAA than offense.  If so, then Washington walks out.  If not, then Gonzaga walks out.  Of course, if being from Kentucky is the most important thing, then Louisville's got a pretty decent chance.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 15, 2005)

I think Rick Pitino's coaching experience is going to give them the edge against Washington (assuming they get past Georgia Tech). As for Gonzaga, I think Texas Tech is going to suprise them. Tech looks to be peaking at the right time. They only lost by 3 to Oklahoma St. in their tournament and if there is one coach in that bracket that knows how to win the NCAA, it's Knight. Of all the brackets, that one looks to be the most interesting and the one that is liable to see the most upsets.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 15, 2005)

I signed up, and have Illinois, Michigan St., North Carolina, and Louisville.  Illinois wins.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 15, 2005)

Secondary pool: What's the over/under on the number of ENWorlders that will beat the "always pick the higher seed" entry I set up (Illinois over UNC in the final)?


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 16, 2005)

I have watched not a minute of college basketball this year, although I did listen to about 3 minutes on the radio. Just not a fan. 

If I join the espn site drothgery created can I steal one of the brackets and EN Worlder posted for use in my office pool? Otherwise I'll just fill on out randomly. Always good to participate, for the team spirit and all.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

you can't see what others have picked until the tourney acvtually starts


----------



## qstor (Mar 16, 2005)

I won a few years ago at my office when Syracause (sp) won. I think it was in 2002.

Mike


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can't see what others have picked until the tourney acvtually starts




Dang, guess I'll just fly by the seat of my pants. Thanks.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2005)

qstor said:
			
		

> I won a few years ago at my office when Syracause (sp) won. I think it was in 2002.




Syracuse won 2003 (the year of Carmelo).


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Dang, guess I'll just fly by the seat of my pants. Thanks.




pick most of the higher seeds to win, but use a few upsets in the early rounds.  But make sure most of the upset loose in the second or third round.  Just some general advice from someone who also doesn't know a lot about the game, but pays attention to how the tourneies end up in past years.  THere are some general trends that seem to happen.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2005)

The scoring system ESPN uses means that you can make mistakes in the early rounds and still do okay, but a cinderella team (10+-seed getting past the second round, or 6+ seed past the sweet 16) that doesn't pan out will kill you.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 16, 2005)

As a rule for upset, take a good look as the 5/12 seed matchups. In past NCAAs, these games almost always produce upsets. Another one to watch are the 7/10 seeds, but they don't have upsets near as much as the 5/12 ones.


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay, my picks are entered in my office pool, and I went ahead and joined the EN World group on ESPN too.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 16, 2005)

Frankly, Joe, you might be surprised at how well you do. The stories about the secretary picking the teams based on colors and winning her pool, isn't just fable.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as Joe, but decided to hell with it. I'm throwing in my picks on the ESPN group just for fun.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat as Joe, but decided to hell with it. I'm throwing in my picks on the ESPN group just for fun.




Heck, as much as I'd like to believe my picks for games that don't involve Syracuse are based on sound analysis of basketball, they're really little better than guesses.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Heck, as much as I'd like to believe my picks for games that don't involve Syracuse are based on sound analysis of basketball, they're really little better than guesses.



 Part of my just wants to go crazy and send Florida all the way to the top...even though I really doubt that will happen.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay, I'm in.  I usually do good at this but haven't been following it this year, so this probably isn't all that great

My picks for this year:

Chicago Bracket

Rd One:  Illinois, Nevada, Alabama, BC, LSU, Utah, So. Ill, Oklahoma State

Rd Two: Illinois, Alabama, LSU, Oklahoma State

Regionals: Illinois, Oklahoma State

Final Four: Illinois

Albuquerque Bracket

Rd. One: Washington, Pacific, G. Washington, Louisville, Texas Tech, Gonzaga, Creighton, Wake Forest

Rd. Two: Washington, Louisville, Gonzaga, Wake Forest

Regionals: Louisville, Wake Forest

Final Four: Louisville

Syracuse Bracket

Rd. One - No. Carolina, Minnesota, Villanova, Florida, Wisconsin, Kansas, Charlotte, Connecticut

Rd. Two - No. Carolina, Villanova, Wisconsin, Connecticut

Regionals: No. Carolina, Connecticut

Final Four: No. Carolina

Austin Bracket

Rd. One - Duke, Mississippi State, Old Dominion, Vermont, UTEP, Oklahoma, Cincinnati, Kentucky

Rd. Two - Duke, Vermont, Oklahoma, Kentucky

Regionals: Duke, Kentucky

Final Four: Kentucky



Semi Finals: Illinois, North Carolina

Final: Illinois


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow, that is really close to mine.  looks to be a good tourney!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 17, 2005)

Okey doke. I'm in.


----------



## virtus (Mar 17, 2005)

*Tobacco road*

Well, its my first post on ENworld (ah thank you...), but I couldn't really find another thread to post on.  Being that I'm from Durham, NC work in Raleigh, NC and have otherwise been surrounded by ACC basketball all my life, I thought I could reply to this thread pretty easily.

I was wrong.  I haven't paid much attention to any conference outside the ACC, but I can offer thoughts.

As much as I think UNC and Duke are both incredible teams, I don't think either will win.  I do believe Duke would beat Kentucky to the Final Four.  I still haven't picked a team out of the Albuquerque bracket, seeing as how seeds 1-7 all have a pretty good shot at it.  All things being equal, I'm still going with the Illinois-UNC final, with Illinois winning.  Unless the Cardiac Pack of NC State happen to emerge...


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Mar 17, 2005)

Filling out brackets is my second favorite sports related event, following the Fantasy Football Draft.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Bama is getting their butt kicked!!


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 17, 2005)

What did I tell you about the 5/12 seed games?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

it happens each year, but Bama had been playing some great ball so I thought they could win it.  But the three point shot is killing them.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 17, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> What did I tell you about the 5/12 seed games?




It does't really help, though. There's usually a 5/12 upset, but the one that the talking heads are touting (UWM over Alabama this year, which I (apparently incorrectly) thought was a sucker bet) is wrong more often than not. And the 12-seed that wins goes down in the next round almost all the time.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, they did it and with CBS's ADD like coverage I saw very little of it


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

My upset of Iowa over the Bearcats is looking bad.,..really really bad.....


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 18, 2005)

Illinois, Syracuse (beating Duke and then UK, BTW), North Carolina, Wake Forest.

Illinois to win it all.  That's not a very daring choice ... Illinois could lose one of six, of course, but if so it will be an absolute fluke, and that can't be said for any other team.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2005)

Geez, my Zags sure like to take it down to the wire, don't they?

That memory of last year's first-round exit to Wyoming is still fresh in my mind. This is killing me. Put it away, already!


----------



## qstor (Mar 18, 2005)

I picked NC, Ill. Duke and Wake Forest. Not that I'm a fan of Duke or NC  Go Terps  But I thought that Duke, Ill. and NC were pretty strong.

Mike


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, my bracket is totally FUBAR'd after last night's and today's games.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 18, 2005)

As is mine, I picked less upsets this year but unlike last year I got them all wrong!!  

edit: huh, in looking at the brackets though seems like I'm doing better then I thought....


----------



## drothgery (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm sure I'll relinquish my lead at some point (when Syracuse loses, if not before then), and I'm fully expecting the brain-dead robot to win


----------



## Crothian (Mar 18, 2005)

It just seems like there have been fewer upsets this year, so the robot is off to a good start.  But I'm going to beat the robot.


----------



## Stone Angel (Mar 18, 2005)

Not doin to bad so far this I am ahead in two of the three pools I am in, so I have that going for me. I would be in the lead for a third one but LSU some guy guessed that one ah...well.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, I'm not doing horrible, surprisingly enough.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 18, 2005)

I knew UAB would beat LSU, based that on seeing UAB play in the tourney last year; I knew they had some magic left.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like my Friday is going better than yesterday. But that just means I'm tied with the bot.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 19, 2005)

at the moment the Bot is 19 -5 , I am at 20-4 
although both Duke and Louisville are having lots of trouble at the half. 
It would mess up my bracket if Duke lost, but I rooting for Deleware regardless. 
And besides that leaves Dean Smith as best tournement coach, for another year anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 19, 2005)

all the games are tight right now


----------



## Crothian (Mar 19, 2005)

The Orange go down...someone's bracket just got killed.....


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 19, 2005)

And SU goes down in overtime.

I wish I could say I was surprised, but I fully expected them to lose.  They've been playing terrible all year, and they relied too much no Warwick and McNamara to make points.  It can get you through the season, but it just won't cut it in the tourney.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 19, 2005)

Okay, my bracket's shot. I wouldn't have minded if the Orange lost a straight-up game, but at least what I saw (most of the second half and OT) was about the worst officiating I've ever seen in a division I basketball game. I hate it when people complain about the refs, but Warrick was getting mugged on pretty much every play.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, I'm 21-7 at this point - but I did predict Vermont to beat Syracuse so I feel good about that.  I've got two more upsets predicted for tonight's four games so we'll see how well I do.   Old Dominion is one of them and they're starting out strong.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 19, 2005)

Anyone have Kansas losing???


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 19, 2005)

AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!
my Alma Matter goes doen in flames. 
stupid Self
I mean I knew they were'nt going to the final four, but loosing the first round? 
I had them over wisconsin at least. 
At least Im on break so I will miss the riddicule of my peers.  Who prefer Illini, and Kentucky 
(their respective homestate teams.)


----------



## Crothian (Mar 19, 2005)

One bracket on ESPN site got all 32 games of the first round right.  And oddly enough that person has zero number 1's making the final 4


----------



## xmanii (Mar 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> One bracket on ESPN site got all 32 games of the first round right.  And oddly enough that person has zero number 1's making the final 4




I'd love to see that, got a link?


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 19, 2005)

Go to http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/frontpage. Near the top, there is a link bar with "Gamefront", "Rules," etc. One of the links is "Leaders." Click on that to bring up the leaderboard. The guy at the top is perfect, for now.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 19, 2005)

I checked that and see that the one leader only as a score of 300, meaning 30 out of 32 games correctly.    The bookies must be in seventh heaven right now.   I, like several other New Englanders, had picked Vermont to beat Syracuse but very few people went with Bucknell over Kansas.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

this has been a bad day for my bracket.  But go UW-Mil these guys don't beleive they should have been happy just to make the dance.  Sweet Sixteen, here they come!!!


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 20, 2005)

My wife has UW-Milwaukee in the pool at work. It's a random pick each year, and when we saw she got UW-Milwaukee, we were like, "You've got to be kidding, a branch campus!?" We thought they would be out in the first game.

But look at what they're doing now! Way to go Milwaukee!

And I have UC in the pool, so we'll see if they can pull it out over UK tonight.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

The way UW-Milwaukee are playing, I'd pick them over any team except for three.  Unfortuantely they are going to be playing one of those three next week (illionios).


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 20, 2005)

I find it *highly* annoying that the announcer keeps referring to UK as the 'Cats. In case he is unaware, *both* of these teams can be called the 'Cats. He really should use a moniker that actually distinguishes between the two teams.


----------



## Jaws (Mar 20, 2005)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> My wife has UW-Milwaukee in the pool at work. It's a random pick each year, and when we saw she got UW-Milwaukee, we were like, "You've got to be kidding, a branch campus!?" We thought they would be out in the first game.
> 
> But look at what they're doing now! Way to go Milwaukee!



UW-Milwaukee made their first appearance to the tourney 2 years ago and just lost to Notre Dame in the first round 70-69.

And UW-Green Bay is in the same league (Horizon). But to get to the big dance, you have to win your league Tourney. The last 12 seed team to make it to the sweet sixteen is Butler, which of course is in the same league.

Sports Illustrated had UW-Milwaukee beat both Alabama and Boston College but not Illinois.

The success that the Wisconsin Badgers has had lately is from coaches that coached at UW-Green Bay (Dick Bennett, who is now at Washington State) and UW-Milwaukee (Bo Ryan).


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh, well. Looks like the 'Cats beat my 'Cats.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

these wake threes are making me upset, for as good as west Virginia is playing they should have won by now


----------



## drothgery (Mar 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> these wake threes are making me upset, for as good as west Virginia is playing they should have won by now




Well, they pulled it off. I had Wake in this game, but with my bracket hosed anyway, I was definitely pulling for WVA.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

I actually had West Virginia, I have them as an elite Eight team so my bracket has some hope though I did only get 5 of 8 today.

and I'm at a loss on how ESPN is doing these second round points.  The top 3 people in our bracket each got 5 of 8, yet one gets 100 pooints, one gets 80 points, and one gets 60 points.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I actually had West Virginia, I have them as an elite Eight team so my bracket has some hope though I did only get 5 of 8 today.
> 
> and I'm at a loss on how ESPN is doing these second round points.  The top 3 people in our bracket each got 5 of 8, yet one gets 100 pooints, one gets 80 points, and one gets 60 points.




I'm not sure everything's filtered through the system yet, but I'm pretty sure it's just a flat 20 points per game.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

its updated the brackets, it shows in each one that we all got 5 right (ie they are turned green) but perhaps the points takes a bit longer.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 20, 2005)

I had a very bad day in the brackets - got knocked down to 11th of 12 for our group.   Had Wake in the Elite Eight too.  Oh well, my final four are still in it (although 3 of them play tomorrow so that could change).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 20, 2005)

I can't believe my bracket is still 2nd in the ENWorld group. Of course, if Florida goes down that will really kill it, but still, I'm amazed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 20, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Well, they pulled it off. I had Wake in this game, but with my bracket hosed anyway, I was definitely pulling for WVA.



Wow, what an amazing game!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm quite upset that I overslept the deadline to submit my picks to the bracket I was in, but in the end, I think my bracket would've been shot to hell by now anyway.  All well, I'm still enjoying this season immensely:  It's good to be an Illini this year 

(and maybe with as good and well-known as they are this year, less people from far away will mispronounce "Illini" while reading my school shirts--it's NOT eh-leen-ee, damnit!)

Oskee Wow Wow!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

That's a shame, though the games are damn good this year.  I keep wnating to route for the upsets no matter how screwing that makes my bracket


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

UConn goes down in the second round.....that hurt


----------



## drothgery (Mar 20, 2005)

Okay, did anyone have WVa and 'Nova (leading Florida as I write this) as the only Big East (well, L'Ville is a quasi-Big East team) teams to survive the second round?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

I have West Virginia....but other then that, no.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, Floriday couldn't do it so that hurt.  But I did get Michigan State so that's good.  I seem to still be doing okay, its hard to gauge these things.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 20, 2005)

Somehow, Florida going down hasn't murdered my bracket...

Start of the second half really looked like they might pull off a win, but ah well.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya, I was thinking they had a change as well    It didn't kill my bracket as I have NC beating them in the sweet 16, but still I need the points!!


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 20, 2005)

My brackets are so anniliated at this point that I just hope Texas Tech keeps right on going and wins the whole thing.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

you're actually doing pretty darn well in the EN World brackets.....


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmmm guess so. Tied with a certain famous EN World personality....


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

and being in the 97% on ESPN is not too shabby either


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 21, 2005)

We're both in the top 99% now. Not too shabby...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

Ya, but you are more top......

THis weekend will decide the winner more then likey as Steve and I have the same final 4, the same final 2 and the same winner.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm ready for the next round already!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Two more days, but of course there is so much less basketball on those days it just isn't as fun.  THe first two rounds are the best.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah, literally 4 solid days of college basketball. Pretty close to heaven if you ask me. Of course, my basketball-widow wife would disagree entirely.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 24, 2005)

To quote a certain overzealous sportscaster, "7pm tonight, baby."


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 25, 2005)

Man, that Washington guy went down hard on that half-court screen that the Louisville center threw on him.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

and the first two games go my way!!!  Yes!!!


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 25, 2005)

Mine too!   Several people said I was crazy picking Louisville to beat Washington.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

good job SM, I also got some flak from people for that pick.  I get to rub it in their faces tommorrow!!  

March Maddness, leading cause of sour winners!!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 25, 2005)

This feels like the first thing in the tourney that went my way. 
but not very far I have wake forest beating them next round


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

Ya, the odds of that happening are looking pretty slim......


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 25, 2005)

Louisville is a lot tougher than some people think.  I just wish I had picked better on some of my first round games. The West Virginia/Texas Tech game is the one to watch tonight.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, there goes my bracket.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

you've only lost half your final four teams......:\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

Bah! Let me be more negative


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 25, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I have wake forest beating them next round



Nope, I picked Louisville to win that one two.  They won't get by Illinois though.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bah! Let me be more negative




fine.  your bracket sucks, you are so going to get killed in this tourney, you don't stand a chance.  Just go home and cry!!  

That better?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

Thank you. And since I'm home, I'll just cry now. 

Now to report Crothian for flaming and get him kicked off the boards...bwahaha, my evil plan takes root...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Nope, I picked Louisville to win that one two.  They won't get by Illinois though.




That'w how I picked it too.  Now I need West Virginia and Ok State.  Two tough games.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 25, 2005)

And I need Texas Tech and Oklahoma St.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 25, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> And I need Texas Tech and Oklahoma St.



 yet another victem of overrating the big 12.  That conference is overrated every year


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

they certainly did not perform in the tourney like people expected


----------



## drothgery (Mar 25, 2005)

Now, if WVA and 'Nova advance, I'll just have been guilty of overrating the wrong teams in the Big East (UConn killed nearly as much of my bracket as SU did; Wake was the next-biggest problem, but that section of the bracket killed almost everyone)...

L'ville and Illinois already advanced. Kentucky over Utah and UNC over 'Nova seem likely. The only real question mark is OK St/Arizona.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 25, 2005)

Damn. There went my bracket with Tech losing. Oh well...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

Go Mountiaerrs they just made my bracket pretty darn good!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

3/4 games today is not too shabby I think.  I was hoping for the Oklahoma victory though, that would have been sweet.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 25, 2005)

Having Ok St. and Tx Tech losing killed my position in the standings. Ouch...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

ya, but you have a chance to tie it back up tommorrow, so you are down but so not out.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 25, 2005)

Texas loosing actually helps me, Im sure no one in my tourney had W. Virginina  
I had Arizona over the Okies.  
Wake is the only team that I have lost for the final four. 

Im still not going to win though.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

is it mathimatically impossible, or are you just not feeling it?  I can go 3/4 tommorrow and get the rest of the games right from here on out.  I can feel it!!  Confidence is what this game is all about.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

okay: go Duke, North Caralina, Wisconsin, and Kentucky.  

I wouldn't mind Michigian State winning; it won't help my bracket but I always like to see the Big Ten teams doing well.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

Darn, Duke is going down...but looks like Wisconsin is going to win.  Go Big Ten, and that hurt my bracket


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 26, 2005)

I had Michigan St. in that one (well, I think I did, can't double check).  Woot!  And go Big 10.  They've gotten so little respect lately.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

You have a good chance to go ahead.  You are 20 points behind me but if Kentucky wins that will give you 40 points that I can't get any off of that game.  If Utah wins, then Steve gets closer to me.  All three of us have NC in the other game so no big deal there.

But you also have more potential points then either Steve or I, so you are now favored to win the whole thing.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow, NC is down early 9-19 to Nova.  Since just about everyone will be equally penalized with a Nova victory, I rooting for them.  Could the ACC be swept out?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

That would be something, no ACC team and 3 Big Ten teams in the Elite 8.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking bad for Villanova, but North Carolina don't seem as sharp as they have; gives me a better feeling about Illinois' chances


----------



## Mark (Mar 26, 2005)

ILL - I - N - and - O - I - S

ILL - I - N - and - O - I - S

ILL - I - N - and - O - I - S

I'm ILLIN' for ILLINOIS!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah Go ROY! 
whee that was a good game. 
North Carolina all the way


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

Kentucky and North Caralina are the final two teams to advance to the Elite Eight.  3 of my 4 final four teams are alive.  Both my finals teams are alive.  Even if they all loose I'm having the best bracket I have ever had.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, the Elite Eight have now been chosen - and despite how poorly I did earlier in the tourny all of my final four choices are still in it.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

That is impressive, if you have a really good couple of days you might just win this thing


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2005)

I still think it's odd that I'm in the 87th percentile with half my final four, and my eventual champ, out of the running.

My "who I'd like to win" rankings from here on out...
1. WVA (last Big East team standing)
2. Arizona (last Pac 10 team standing)
3. L'Ville (future Big East team)
4. WI (I lived in Wisconsin for a few years)
5. Illinois (Big 10, and had the best regular season)
6. MSU (Big 10)
7. vacant
8 (tie). KY/UNC


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

well, the ranking includes only the games that hnave played.  If I win out and get all my predictions right for all the games I'm stiull going to come in second.  Dang that stinks.  

I just want to seea Big Ten final Four.  After the year they had to get three teams in there would be impressive.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy Cow, what a game.  After that start I am amazed tat Lousivlle came back after being down by like 20.  Wow!!


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Holy Cow, what a game.  After that start I am amazed tat Lousivlle came back after being down by like 20.  Wow!!




I am too.  I actually went out shopping at the half thinking they would not recover (obviously I hurried back home once I turned on the radio mid-way through the half).

So my first Final Four team is now in.   On to Illinois!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Ya, I got them in as well.  

this other game is just filled with hustle.

edit: I've been watching my ranking on ESPN site and that win had me pass 7000 people, pretty good since I am now ranked 6622


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

All I gotta say is "GO HEELS!!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

you know you are a day early right??


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 27, 2005)

OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!

Another OT Game!   Even if Illinois doesn't manage to pull this off I'll forgive them for at least giving this their best given that phenominal run these last four minutes of regulation.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

THis is just the most amazing comeback I've ever seen, it tops the earlier game!!!!!  Go Illini!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow....just wow.  that was amazing....


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, I just called my father and spent a half hour on the phone talking to him about it.  He is an Illinois Alumni and always roots for his Alma Mata (he played on two teams while he was there - although basketball wasn't one of them).  

So that's two for two on my final four.   As for tomorrow, I've picked North Carolina and Kentucky although my father assures me that I'm wrong on both.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

I picked North Carolina but I'm rooting for a all Big Ten!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you know you are a day early right??




Whatever it takes....   

I missed the game last nite due to gaming......


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

you can game when ever you want...but the March Madness happens only once a year


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not a sports person myself.  But I grew up with in a college town with a college professor for a father and the only sport that the school played was Basketball, so I've been into college basketball since I was an infant.  

I started to really get into the NCAA Tourney around five years ago.   On a Sunday night back then the players were arriving for our weekly game but I wanted to catch the final few minutes of a game.  My son J.J. was around two and started to cry at around the same time.  "Why is he crying?" one of the players asks.   Another player, who had dubbed me a non-sports person commented "Because Jon is watching a sporting event.  J.J.  doesn't recognize who this man is and want's his father back instead."


----------



## xmanii (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow....just wow.  that was amazing....





Yea, that was amazing. Definately ranks up there with some other classics I seen.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 27, 2005)

Dang, I had to work yesterday and missed the games. Sounds they were real barn burners.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

both went to over times, both had the eventually winner down by at least 10 poionts at some time.  The illini game they were down by like 15 with 4 minutes to go and mounted the most amzing comeback I'd seen.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> both went to over times, both had the eventually winner down by at least 10 poionts at some time.  The illini game they were down by like 15 with 4 minutes to go and mounted the most amzing comeback I'd seen.




Never seen the UK-LSU game from a few years ago have you, when UK was down by 31?   

I think that's the greatest comeback ever, that I seen. Though the one last night between Illinois and Arizona is close.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can game when ever you want...but the March Madness happens only once a year





I wasn't the only one of our group to miss the game because of D&D.... If I'd had the night free, I'd have watched it for sure!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

xmanii said:
			
		

> Never seen the UK-LSU game from a few years ago have you, when UK was down by 31?
> 
> I think that's the greatest comeback ever, that I seen. Though the one last night between Illinois and Arizona is close.




Ah, but was it a sweet sixteen game?  There have been lots of regular season comebacks, but thsoe game don't mean a lot.  The Tourney games ar ewhat really matters.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I wasn't the only one of our group to miss the game because of D&D.... If I'd had the night free, I'd have watched it for sure!




I'm just saying, it is easier to reschedule a game then a game.  Wait...easier to reschedule a RPG game then a basketball game


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

North Carlina makes it, I got 3 of 4 teams right then.  Not too bad after last year where I only got one of them.  

Now, go Spartans!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just saying, it is easier to reschedule a game then a game.  Wait...easier to reschedule a RPG game then a basketball game




I had to rephrase my comment to try to make it _less_ confusing to people..... except for those named "Crothian".....   

YAY!! TARHEELS GOING TO ST. LOUIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

I just hope the Spartans can pull this off.  They started stong but these pesky wildcats are currently in the small lead.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

three point game, under 20 seconds to go....I guess this makes all the games pretty much nailbiers this weekend


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

_Yet another overtime game...?_


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

his foot was on the line!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

cowards, afraid to make the right call.....


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> cowards, afraid to make the right call.....




I think they were being generous saying it was inconclusive.  The magnified shots make it appear as if he was NOT on the line.  Of course, I have no stake in this game either way.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't have a stake either, but it looked to me like he was on the line.  And how are the refs expected to see anything on a 12 inch TV on the sideline?


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

Up to the line, I'd agree, but that isn't "on" the line.  Anyway, if we're not in agreement, then "inconclusive" *is* the right call.  Besides, if it can go either way, it's always best to let it be decided on the court.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

once they go to the replay it is not being decided on the court though.  the refs called it in favor of kentucky and that allowed them to continue playing.  But the choice was made off the court.


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

But no one can lose it because of a call off of the court.  It can still be won by either team.

Do you have money on your brackets?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 28, 2005)

Makes ya wonder if any of us still have fingernails left after all these nailbiter games........


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

no, no money.


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, no money.




Why the brackets, then?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

its fun, I enjoy it, but the odds of entering and winning are terrible so I don't want to throw my money away


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Makes ya wonder if any of us still have fingernails left after all these nailbiter games........




Well, I'm only mildly cheering for the Illini, just because they're more or less local.  I've also only been checking in on the games as they got down to 16 teams, and only toward the end of the games if I happen to be available to do so.  So I've not really been much of a fan or nailbiter.  If the Illini wind up as one of the final two teams, I might watch a full game.


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

_That's_ "winning on the court"!  They'll be in a much better mindset to possibly win their next game now than if they had the spectre of a win-on-a-replay-call haunting their victory.  Everyone is better off for this result.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

you can't defend a call with the outcome of the game though.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 28, 2005)

I think the top of the standings in our ESPN brackets are pretty much set in stone; the UNC fans are too far behind the Syracuse fans and the robot, which are in turn too far behind the Illinois fans (here just meaning people who picked Illinois to win it). And all the Illinois fans have the same picks next round. Well, the robot will pass the Syracuse fans if UNC beats MSU.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

Ya, it was pretty much decided when MSU beat Duke.  But a close match and some really close brackets


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can't defend a call with the outcome of the game though.




The call doesn't need defending.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2005)

sure it does, his foot was on the line


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> sure it does, his foot was on the line




Seriously, how much have you been losing so far?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> sure it does, his foot was on the line



 Actually, while I thought it was at first, looking at how the toe lifts off of the court(even in the blurry close up) its JUST behind the line. But either way, doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, Kentucky's loss dropped me down from the 95th percentile to the 94th - still in 4th place among our group (and will probably stay there, as I think the three above me all have the same teams for the final three games).   Interesting thought that of 12 people we have four that high in this contest.    

And for the record, I have no money  bet on this.  I never gamble.


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 28, 2005)

Those were two excellent games. I wish Wisconsin could have pulled it out, giving the Big Ten 3 out of 4 of the Final Four slots (which would shut up Big Ten hater Billy Packer). Still, I was happy about Mich St. going. I'm not going to be the least bit suprised if it doesn't come down to Illinois and Michigan St. for the final game.

For the record, Sparks' toe was as close to the line as it could get without touching from my viewpoint. The refs made the right call.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 28, 2005)

i needed Kentucky to win. i took MM's advice and picked them to go far...

i had the other 3 in the final four too.

so MM... cost me the 4th.


----------



## qstor (Mar 29, 2005)

I did a pool at work. If NC wins then I win the pool by one point.

Mike


----------



## diaglo (Mar 29, 2005)

qstor said:
			
		

> I did a pool at work. If NC wins then I win the pool by one point.
> 
> Mike





i still win our pool, if UNC loses.

my wife went to UNC medical school. so i may lose in other ways if i cheer too loudly.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't have a stake either, but it looked to me like he was on the line.  And how are the refs expected to see anything on a 12 inch TV on the sideline?





That's why they blew up the images   

I personally thought his foot was _not_ on the line.

Still proud of them 'cats though


----------



## xmanii (Mar 29, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Well, I'm only mildly cheering for the Illini, just because they're more or less local.  I've also only been checking in on the games as they got down to 16 teams, and only toward the end of the games if I happen to be available to do so.  So I've not really been much of a fan or nailbiter.  If the Illini wind up as one of the final two teams, I might watch a full game.





I think it's Illinois's year to win it all. I was hoping for a UK/UL championship game.... but this the year or the Illini


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 29, 2005)

qstor said:
			
		

> I did a pool at work. If NC wins then I win the pool by one point.
> 
> Mike




I am in second in my Studio Class Pool - the problem is the person in first has the same winners picked as I do but she is ahead by 2 points from the early games.  We both also have UNC to win over Illini.

I should get some of the pot, but I dont remember the split.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> cowards, afraid to make the right call.....



You're right about that, though not for the call you think.  Although it's very, very close as to whether Sparks was on the line or not (much too close to overturn), what isn't close is that he was _clearly_ fouled in the act of shooting.  The bump was unmistakable and indisputable ... I saw it during the original play, and there's simply no way to miss it in the replays.

In college basketball, replays can't be used to review foul calls (or no-calls), which is fine with me.  What I don't get is why nobody is even _mentioning_ the obvious foul.  If that call had been made, the game most likely would not have gone into OT.

BTW, I had a friend at the game, and he said the ref on the spot made an obvious "and one" hand motion.  His theory is that the foul _was_ called, but then conveniently "forgotten" to avoid adding more controvery about refs deciding games.  Personally, I think that's a little paranoid ... I think it's more likely that the signal he saw was the ref indicating that the shot was taken in time.  But who knows?


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> once they go to the replay it is not being decided on the court though.  the refs called it in favor of kentucky and that allowed them to continue playing.  But the choice was made off the court.



That's crap.  The _call_ was made on the court.  The only thing decided by going to the replay was not to _overturn_ the call made on the court.


----------



## Mark (Mar 30, 2005)

Well said, Mister Wilder ... *ahem* ... Jeff.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> That's crap.  The _call_ was made on the court.  The only thing decided by going to the replay was not to _overturn_ the call made on the court.




And that replay wasn't on the court.  I'm not argueing about where the call was, but once they move to replay they ar enot on the court.  They are trying to decide on this small TV.  If these replay calls are that important they need to do soemthing better.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> You're right about that, though not for the call you think.  Although it's very, very close as to whether Sparks was on the line or not (much too close to overturn), what isn't close is that he was _clearly_ fouled in the act of shooting.  The bump was unmistakable and indisputable ... I saw it during the original play, and there's simply no way to miss it in the replays.




As you said replays cannot be used to call a foul.  And the refs in college Basketball are bnot good anyway.  There are alway inconsitant calls and the quality of refs vary from game to game.  But it wasn't much of a foul, I've seen worse get a no call.  But I've seen less get a call.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 30, 2005)

Ahhgg! 
the next games are schedualed for the same time as the game Im running. 
the tabletop game runs from 3 -930 saturday.  I like DMing and only do so on alternate weeks, it was bad enough to miss last weekends exciting saturday games. 
I will tape it I suppose, If Kansas was still playing I would be more tempted to skip gaming.  If UNC was'nt playing I would be satisfied with just watching the final game. 

My other problem with taping it is that me yelling at the TV until midnight sat night is going to tick off the wife. 

Anyone else having this problem? (the first )


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 30, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> My other problem with taping it is that me yelling at the TV until midnight sat night is going to tick off the wife.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem? (the first )



Get TiVo.  Not only can you set it to record any or all games you want, based on team or event, you can also easily skip timeouts and halftime, and you can play your own replays.  A typical college basketball game runs about 2:10 ... if I watch via TiVo, it runs about 1:15.

See my other post about TiVo being on sale.  ($99 for the normally $299 80-hour box.)


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 30, 2005)

Oops.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> As you said replays cannot be used to call a foul.



As I _also_ said, my point isn't that I think the replay should have led to a foul call, but rather that I don't understand why nobody is even _mentioning_ the foul.  I watched CBS "At the Half," "SportsCenter," and "Game Night," and _nobody_ so much as said, "You know what?  The Spartans are actually lucky a foul wasn't called when the defender bumped Sparks on that final shot ... as clearly shown here in the replay."  Very unusual.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 2, 2005)

About the call- his foot looked like it was on the line, but I would have ruled the same way the officals did, as I am not entirely certain.  (I am more of a storyteller than referee type judge.) If there is a questionable call Ill take the story over rules, If there is no doubt I stick to the rules.  
For Jeff an crothian, does your take on this call reflect your gaming style?

Okay so an update on my Bracket poll - I got a look at the current scores and ran the numbers.
Should NC win it all  = I win and get 50 $ (hmm new gaming book, drool) 
Should Illni win it all - I get sqaut. 
if both loose - I place 2nd - and will take the wife out to dinner. 
Im not used to actually winning money gambling, its going to my head.
And due to a combination of gaming and night classes I cant watch any of the games live.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

Go Illini!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

what a game, 15 point lead under 40 seconds left.....


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 3, 2005)

Now all we need is for Michigan State to win for an all Big Ten Final.

Although I think that would be a tougher game for the Illini than UNC would be. Michigan State has improved a lot and they know the Illini's game.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Ya, it is always harder to play teams from your conference, but a Big Ten only finaol game would be fantastic!!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

UNC has just taken over this game, they have a 11 point lead and are just looking good......


----------



## Dracomeander (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah, Michigan State left what little shooting accuracy they had in the locker room and are starting to look desparate.


----------



## Mark (Apr 3, 2005)

Illini Rule!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

not officially yet...one more game


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2005)

Illinois had better win. I'd hate to see UNC claim an unofficial "Big 10 title" along the lines of Syracuse's unofficial "Big 12 title" from 2003.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 3, 2005)

At with both of my predictions winning yesterday that moves me up to 3rd place among our ENWorld group, with a score of 1040 and 96.8%.   Since both above me (John and Chris) also picked Illinois that'll be how we'll end this as well.     Great job John on picking all of the final four, although I still don't feel bad about having picked Kentucky for last week given that the game went into a double overtime.    Should be a good game on Monday.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey. I'm not doing as bad as I thought, although the bot will beat me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 5, 2005)

GO TARHEELS!!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

*Go Illini!!!!*


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 5, 2005)

UNC 40
ILL 27

Halftime


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2005)

Tough coming back from that big of a deficit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 5, 2005)

... I really gotta give Illinois props for a great second half.


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats UNC!


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 5, 2005)

Indeed.  Any championship game that is tied with two minutes to go is a great game regardless of who won (even though I was rooting for Illinois).


----------



## BastionPress_Creech (Apr 5, 2005)

This was one of the best tournaments overall that I can remember, period.

Congrats to UNC and Illinois.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

wow, what a great game!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow. I mean, sure, my bracket is shot, but that was a great game/tournament.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 5, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Wow. I mean, sure, my bracket is shot, but that was a great game/tournament.




i thought the officiating sucked.

but at least it was bad both ways.


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 5, 2005)

At least I can take pride in picking the overall winner, although that still put me middle of the pack in the EN World group and in the office pool. 

Actually, if Illinois had lost before making it to the final game I would have come in second in the office pool, which would have meant a quarter of the pot. That extra $50 or so probably would have bought me a slice of pizza in Disney later this week.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 5, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> At least I can take pride in picking the overall winner, although that still put me middle of the pack in the EN World group and in the office pool.
> 
> Actually, if Illinois had lost before making it to the final game I would have come in second in the office pool, which would have meant a quarter of the pot. That extra $50 or so probably would have bought me a slice of pizza in Disney later this week.





if illinois had won i would be up $250.

with unc winning i ended up with $70.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> if illinois had won i would be up $250.
> 
> with unc winning i ended up with $70.




In the immortal words of Charlie Brown: I got a rock...

It was a great tournament, unfortunately missed most of the game last night trying to get my son to sleep - curse you Daylight Savings Time!


----------



## qstor (Apr 5, 2005)

I missed the game as well. But I had NC winning in my office pool so that was kinda cool. Not that I'm a Tar Heels fan but I thought they had a pretty good team that could go all the way.

Mike


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, now all I have to watch until the NFL season begins is NASCAR. Not that's it a bad thing. I love my NASCAR.


----------



## JoeBlank (Apr 5, 2005)

Baseball is the one true game, all others are just imitations of the real thing.

My "off season" has just come to an end, as I don't usually watch any sports from the end of January/early February (Superbowl) until Opening Day.


----------



## Riggs (Apr 5, 2005)

What a great game, though as a UNC grad, it was even better for me in the first half.  

The Illini showed why they had only lost one game, props to them for their ability and class.  I am thrilled about the tournament this year for several reasons:


My school won
The best two teams in the tournament and all year IMO made it to the finals
No complete BS stuff like one call that decided it, or such (as others have said it was evenly bad)
The upsets were wild
Teams I liked generally did well
Teams I dislike were shown the door early enough
The Elite Eight games were heroically-scaled excitement
No more of "the question" to Coach Williams
I won the office pool

Now if only I didn't have to hear Packer call the game with Nantz I'd be even happier!


----------



## BastionPress_Creech (Apr 5, 2005)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Now if only I didn't have to hear Packer call the game with Nantz I'd be even happier!




Ditto. Given his despise of the Big Ten, I really expected him to trash Illinois and try to say that they didn't really desrve to be there. There are far better commentators out there than him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Baseball is the one true game, all others are just imitations of the real thing.
> 
> My "off season" has just come to an end, as I don't usually watch any sports from the end of January/early February (Superbowl) until Opening Day.





I don't usually watch any sports other than football and college basketball. 

YAY TARHEELS!!! WHAT A GREAT END TO A GREAT SEASON!!!


----------

